# Wait for 5D4 or go for 5D3/6D right now ?



## alextang0112 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey guys,

My old DSLR body is canon 400D....it's very very out of fashion.

I'm going to take a 2-week trip to Germany in June and I should bring a good and reliable camera with me at then.

Should I wait for 5D4 ? 

Actually no one can promise me the release date of 5D4.

So maybe 5D4 would come later than June.

Or just buy 5D3 or 6D right now ?

What really makes me hesitate is the fact that both of 5D3/6D are not new...

Any idea ?

Thank you.


----------



## Sabaki (Jan 10, 2015)

Interested to hear opinions on this. 

I can't afford the 5Ds but I'm in for a 6D2


----------



## gregorywood (Jan 10, 2015)

alextang0112 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My old DSLR body is canon 400D....it's very very out of fashion.
> 
> ...



I have the 6D and it's a great all around body and nice and light for travel. They can be had for under $1300 refurbished at Canon.

You might be waiting a while for products that are no more than "vaporware" right now. If it were me, I'd want the camera well before my travel to become acquainted. 

Just my 2 cents.

Greg


----------



## slclick (Jan 10, 2015)

Any of those fine cameras will suit you well into the future. You cannot shoot with bodies that don't exist. I find the 5D3 offers more camera than 99% of the photographers I meet actually need. Is it GAS that drives the latest greatest for you or does your particular shooting style require a feature set the 5D3/6D does not offer? Plus, if there is a release after you make a purchase, Canon has incredible resale value. It's all good.


----------



## Patak (Jan 10, 2015)

5D Mk III is an overall excellent camera body. the price came down significantly. the next version will likely have more megapixels and probably better dynamic range. 5D III will still be excellent for portraits, sport, low light, video etc. 
the new version will likely be at least the same price or more as when Mk III was released and will have huge files if you shoot in RAW and this will require faster and more powerful post processing equipment.


----------



## ScottyP (Jan 10, 2015)

You don't say what you shoot and you don't say what your 400d/Xti lacks.

If you are getting by with the Xti you probably don't need the 5d3. It offers a complex autofocus for motion/sports while the 6d's is more basic (though not as basic as the 400d). The 6d, though, is actually better with it's center point at focusing in dim light.

If you don't spend the extra portion of your budget on the 5d3 you can put it to good use on lenses. Better lenses will make a bigger improvement in your photography than will better bodies. 

What lenses do you have now? The biggest expense in going from crop to full frame may be getting new lenses. The FF won't use EF-s crop frame lenses at all, and if you have not yet spent some money on good quality lenses you would do well to go cheaper with the body so you can buy some good lenses that won't hold back the performance of a new body. Mediocre lenses won't give great IQ even on an expensive body.


----------



## chilakamarthi (Jan 10, 2015)

If it was me, based on trip days will see how much it costs to rent. If sports photography will consider 5d else 6D is sufficient. If the rental cost is less than 10%, will rent and experience the camera. Else will buy used and sell it off when new model is released and price reaches my effort ability. I was using xti before I moved to 6D and I am very happy with 6D


----------



## wockawocka (Jan 10, 2015)

Personally I'd wait. But for right now, if you needed a new body I'd bypass Canon and go for a D750.

But that's just me, the sensor would be a strong selling point.


----------



## mehraban (Jan 10, 2015)

The best gear is the gear you have at the moment - you can't shoot with unexisting camera, whether it's good or bad.

If you consider upgrade to be necessary - do it, but remember about lenses for FF.

What lenses do you have, and what do you shoot? 
Crop has its own pros and contras - for example, if you prefer large DOF, maybe, you don't even need FF, and 7d2 is what you really need.


----------



## RobertP (Jan 10, 2015)

wockawocka said:


> Personally I'd wait. But for right now, if you needed a new body I'd bypass Canon and go for a D750.
> 
> But that's just me, the sensor would be a strong selling point.


+1

But if the 400D's auto focus system isn't holding you back then the 6D does everything the 400D does but much better.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 10, 2015)

alextang0112 said:


> Hey guys,
> My old DSLR body is canon 400D....it's very very out of fashion.
> 
> I'm going to take a 2-week trip to Germany in June and I should bring a good and reliable camera with me at then.
> ...



If we are talking June and you are considering a 5DIV wait - it will be on the shelf at that time for sure. Already in SEP 2014 Canon said a high megapix body was on the way because Canon customers wanted it and needed it. This was reiterated in DEC. Its coming now.

On a more general note I would forego 5DIII altogether unless possibly the price plummets when the 5DIV is launched (may very well happen). Canon continued to sell the 5DII for quite a while along side with the 5DIII - and it became a super value offer at the time.

6D is by all accounts what you should be looking at if you need a camera upgrade today. Its dirt cheap, is widely said to take better pictures than the 5DIII and you can always sell it for a minor loss if you want to go for the 5DIV.

Then there of course is the Nikon D750. You do not write about your existing lens selection. But if you were starting from scratch or need new lenses anyway that is the body I would strongly recommend you give a solid look. The highest DPReview score for a DSLR yet - faster, better iso, better DR, better AF and much cheaper than the 5DIII.

Personally, I'd however certainly wait a few weeks more until you know more about the 5DIV and can make a better informed decission at that time.

Good luck with your choice!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 10, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> alextang0112 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...



And you know that because you have inside knowledge on Canon's release dates and supply schedules, or because it is what you, personally, hope for?

Further, who said the 5D MkIV will be high MP and why do you think the OP might need that?


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 10, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > alextang0112 said:
> ...



Read my post and you will see I build on the info Canon has shared so far.

I have no idea if there will be a 5DIV ever or what it will look like if there is. But I'd be very happy to take a substantial bet on Canon launching a high megapix camera before June. Will it be called 5DIV? This was how the question was put to the forum - and why I used that in my answer. I am sure the original poster understands.


----------



## tcmatthews (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't think we will see a 5D IV this year. If the rumors are true we may see the High MP 5Ds. I would wait until after CP in Feb. If you are concerned about buying a old camera model buy a Canon referb from there camera direct store. They come with the same one year warranty as a new one.


----------



## wtlloyd (Jan 10, 2015)

Today's camera will cost significantly less than tomorrow's camera - which will be in high demand at full price.
Used/refurb 5D3 at $2200-2400.
Used/refurb 6D at $1100-1300.

You can't shoot today with tomorrows camera.


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 10, 2015)

alextang0112 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My old DSLR body is canon 400D....it's very very out of fashion.
> 
> ...



Do you own any lenses that will work on the 5DIII or 6D? Lenses that are not EF-*S*?

If you own regular EF lenses, the 6D will exceed what you have been using by a wide margin. Even a 5DII will be an improvement, much less a 5DIII.

If you do not own any EF lenses, then sticking with an APS-C body and going to a 70D would be a big upgrade... unless you want to buy lenses too


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 10, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Maiaibing said:
> ...



I did, that is why I felt compelled to question it.

You haven't 'built' on the information Canon have released, you have made huge leaps of faith and conflated your suppositions with it.

First, the thread is about a 5D MkIV (the 5D MkIII replacement), no mention of high MP's so that wasn't how the question was put to the forum. Second, why conflate the 5D MkIII replacement with the rumoured high MP camera? Third, there is a massive difference between you taking a massive bet on your hunch/wish/hope, where you stand to lose, and telling somebody else that _"it will be on the shelf at that time for sure" _. 

So, you don't know what will be released, you don't know when a 5D MkIV will be released, you don't know when a high MP camera will be released, you don't know if those two cameras will be the same, you don't know if the OP is best advised getting a high MP camera if that is the 5D MkIII replacement, yet you are confident enough to tell them _"it will be on the shelf at that time for sure" _ when they are planning a big expense for a major travel.


----------



## FTb-n (Jan 10, 2015)

The 5D3 is no senior citizen. It's more of a sophomore with a strong future (even though it's almost three years old).

Based on latest speculation, a high megapixel 5Ds will likely be the next FF body. Perhaps a 6D2 will follow shortly after. But, the 5D4 would be the true successor to the 5D3. As long as sales are strong with the 5D3, I wouldn't expect the 5D4 this year. Regardless, put your need ahead of the speculation.

A big benefit of the 5D3's age is numerous price drops. Take advantage of them.


----------



## Sabaki (Jan 10, 2015)

How does Canon's full frame lineup currently compare to Nikon's?

We go: 6D --> 5D3 --- 1DX

Nikon?


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 10, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



You must have a lot of time on your hands... I stand by my wager - any takes?


----------



## zim (Jan 10, 2015)

I'd forget about cameras that don't exist. The 6 D sounds perfect but I don't know what lenses you have or what else you enjoy photographing. If your really only buying for one trip then rent. A 70D may be fine enough or if you also do action the 7D2 would be obvious and last probably as long as your 400D

What ever you do good luck with your choice!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 10, 2015)

Considering the interview and the translation, as well as the information provided on this site, clearly demonstrates that the 5D Mark IV will NOT be the high MP camera, I'd wager it's irrelevant. You can also use common sense and understand that a camera's logical upgrade wouldn't be from a 22 MP sensor with the 1Dx's AF system (mostly) to a 53 MP sensor camera.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 10, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> Considering the interview and the translation, as well as the information provided on this site, clearly demonstrates that the 5D Mark IV will NOT be the high MP camera, I'd wager it's irrelevant. You can also use common sense and understand that a camera's logical upgrade wouldn't be from a 22 MP sensor with the 1Dx's AF system (mostly) to a 53 MP sensor camera.



Very bizar comment. Careful with glue... Its not very healthy you know.

The original poster will - as I wrote - be better informed to make his choice later this Spring when Canon launches its new high pixel camera. In ample time before his trip to Europe in June. 

Its totally irrelevant what's its going to be called or be like or cost. He will still be in a better position to make his decision at that time. So I suggest he waits. End of story.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 10, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Considering the interview and the translation, as well as the information provided on this site, clearly demonstrates that the 5D Mark IV will NOT be the high MP camera, I'd wager it's irrelevant. You can also use common sense and understand that a camera's logical upgrade wouldn't be from a 22 MP sensor with the 1Dx's AF system (mostly) to a 53 MP sensor camera.
> ...



What does the high MP release have to do with the 5D4? I don't doubt he might be better off waiting to make a decision, but the high MP body release has nothing at all to do with the 5D4 and for some odd reason you keep linking the two.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 10, 2015)

Almost identical problem what I'm thinking at the other thread.

I haven't found answer to my question yet.

Possible alternative options for you:

Buy used 7D (especially if you have plenty -S lenses) and sell it when 5D4 comes out. You'll "lose" <$200, and meantime you'll get plenty more camera than 400D for your trip.

Buy used 5D3, and sell it when 5D4 comes out. You'll lose maybe ~$500, give or take.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 10, 2015)

tpatana said:


> Almost identical problem what I'm thinking at the other thread.
> 
> I haven't found answer to my question yet.
> 
> ...



Buying a 5D3 is the most logical. Just get the 5D3 now and be done with it.


----------



## alextang0112 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for all your replies. 

The lens I have are:
35mm F1.4L
50mm F1.4
135mm F2L
16-35mm F2.8L

And the photos I usually took are landscape and people, so I think the features of 6D can meet my requirement.

I don't think I'll buy 5D3 because it's quite old. :-\


----------



## nc0b (Jan 11, 2015)

Unless you are going to rent for your trip, and risk fumbling around with a body you have never used before, I would suggest you buy something at least two months before your trip. You have no EF-S lenses, and you made no mention of shooting high speed action events, so your obvious choice is something full frame. You can take really nice pictures with a 5D classic, let alone newer models in the 5D line. It would seem prudent to consider a 6D, which is available today at bargain prices compared to its introductory price. I have taken excellent picture of raptors in flight with my 6D and a 400mm f/5.6 lens. I know I have no need for a 50 megapixel body now or in the future for what I shoot. Don't be obsessed with the latest and greatest body, as if it will magically improve you output. You seem really focused on fast lenses, yet you have nothing over 135mm. Depending on what you may find you want to shoot in the future, after a FF something purchase, consider a longer zoom that will work with a Teleconverter 1.4X version III. That could be either of the 70-200mm IS lenses. I have both the f/4 and f/2.8 II. Both work extremely well with the TC III. Then take both bodies with you on your trip, and however many lenses make since to you from a bulk and weight stand point. I recently returned from South America where I took a 6D and a 60D, plus a 24-105mm f/4 and a 70-200mm f/4. That covered all my needs, shot 85% with the 6D and 24-105mm, and had two bodies and two lenses incase something broke. (Nothing broke). It was also convenient that both bodies used the same memory cards and batteries. That was a major issue in keeping the quantity of equipment under control. Unless this is a paid gig, you want to enjoy your trip and not be a slave to your hoard of equipment. Enjoy your adventure.


----------



## tphillips63 (Jan 11, 2015)

A full frame Canon now, 6D for sure. The price on them is so low on sale now that it is ridiculous.
Like others said if you get it now and use it a lot you will be very familiar with it and you already have some very nice lenses.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jan 11, 2015)

alextang0112 said:


> Thanks for all your replies.
> 
> The lens I have are:
> 35mm F1.4L
> ...


Go for the 6D that now can be found for around $1,200 on eBay, you won't regret your decision. I went to the 5D for the only reason of shooting fast action on the budget.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> How does Canon's full frame lineup currently compare to Nikon's?
> 
> We go: 6D --> 5D3 --- 1DX
> 
> Nikon?


Nikon: D610---> D810---> D4s


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 11, 2015)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > How does Canon's full frame lineup currently compare to Nikon's?
> ...



Nikon: D610---> D750---> D810---> D4s---> Even Nikon aren't sure DF---> D3X

Yes Nikon currently sell 6 different FF bodies.

To be fair, the D610 is closest to the Canon 6D, the new D750 is closest to the 5D MkIII but lower/differently spec'ed, the D810 is the high MP landscapers 5D MkIII but differently spec'ed, the D4s is almost identical to the 1DX, the DF is a crazy funky hipsters dream, and the D3X is long overdue a refresh, it is the equivalent of the Canon 1DS MkIII and is supposed to be getting the 50+MP Sony sensor and becoming the D4X quite soon.


----------



## dash2k8 (Jan 11, 2015)

Now that the 5D4 is close to being announced, if you can wait (don't need to buy a new body for job), I would suggest holding off till at least you see the specs on the new body. I bought a 5D3 just last month and while I don't regret it (having used it on an important job) I sorta wish the 5D4 was released earlier.


----------



## timmy_650 (Jan 11, 2015)

Get a 6D now and use it and love it. When the the 5D comes out decide if you want that or are happy with the 6D. If you decide you want the 5D, sell the 6D and at worse lose $300. If you buy a canon refurbished for $1340 and sell it later for like $1100


----------



## andrewflo (Jan 11, 2015)

With the insane prices on the Canon 6D I'd probably grab one now and take very good care of it so you can sell it off when you want to upgrade.

I'd expect to wait at least 6-9 months for a new 5D and at least 1 to 1.5 years for a new 6D.

For $1200-1300, a 6D is one hell of a deal. And if you can sell it off for a _very_ modest estimate of $700 you're essentially renting it for like $50 a month.


----------



## zim (Jan 11, 2015)

alextang0112 said:


> Thanks for all your replies.
> 
> The lens I have are:
> 35mm F1.4L
> ...



6D


----------



## Sanaraken (Jan 11, 2015)

If you dont need the AF on the 5D3. The 6D is great for half the price.


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 11, 2015)

alextang0112 said:


> Thanks for all your replies.
> 
> The lens I have are:
> 35mm F1.4L
> ...




Not to overlook the obvious...

Your lenses will have a much different "look" on the 6D (full frame) compared to the view through an APS-C camera.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 11, 2015)

You should rent for a 2 week trip and see if you even think FF is worth the monies. Which ever body you rent, rent the one you can afford to buy after the trip. If nothing eventful is on the way to june, save the cash and if a new 5D is released, great.


----------



## e17paul (Jan 11, 2015)

You will not get a bad buy if you buy now. As and when new models arrive, they will be back up to launch price, far higher than the street price now. When I bought my 6D, I could have had a 5D2 discounted to the same price. 

If you do wait, you may we'll find that the 6D2 is priced level with the 5D3 for similar spec, and the 5D4 is yet another step up the ladder. Buy now and enjoy!


----------



## ashmadux (Jan 11, 2015)

zim said:


> alextang0112 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all your replies.
> ...




Rent, Rent Rent.

The Af- you will either think its fine or you will hate it. It is literally the only reason ill be offloading mine. It worked well enough for 6000 frames throughout japan (not super accurate, but enough that i got my pictures), but oddly enough its been extremely hit or miss when using locally with models standing still. Focus/recompose is useless for my shooting style, but for landscapes, no big deal.

Best thing about the 6d is extremely well handled iso noise. I mean, its freaking incredible. Of those 6k frame, i have used noise reduction on almost no images- shot day and a lot of night.

Im hoping to offload it in the next few weeks and pick up a 5d3 before my next japan trip involving lot of moving people and landscapes alike.I know the iso noise isnt as good but its all about the AF.

Good luck with your camera purchase.


----------



## FTb-n (Jan 11, 2015)

alextang0112 said:


> Thanks for all your replies.
> 
> The lens I have are:
> 35mm F1.4L
> ...


If the 6D meets your needs great. But, the don't reject the 5D3 on it's perceived age. You will be missing a great body.

The 5D3 is still the body of choice for event, portrait, and wedding photographers. It's eclipsed only by the 1Dx for those with more demanding action needs -- both were released into the wild in March of 2012. Both are still at the top of their game.

I don't follow Nikon and don't know their release cycles. Perhaps Nikon is in the habit of releasing new pro bodies every year or two. Canon's will do this with the Rebel line. I always suspected it was a marketing ploy to benefit from slapping "new" in their ads to sway the amateur market. But, the life-cycle of Canon's pro line is much longer. 

My advice remains, get the body that best fits your current needs. If there is a feature missing in Canon's current lineup, then wait. What, specifically, is missing from the 5D3 that you hope will be in the 5D4?

I'd like to see another stop improvement in high ISO noise, a bump in FPS, and maybe a bump in buffer performance. But, I just described the 1Dx. So, maybe I just want a 1Dx with a 5D3 price tag.


----------



## brad-man (Jan 11, 2015)

Right now getitdigital on ebay is selling them (gray market/seller warranty) for the super low price of $2273. Food for thought.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Jan 11, 2015)

alextang0112 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My old DSLR body is canon 400D....it's very very out of fashion.
> 
> ...



Why not get a Canon 70D ??? It's a BIG step-up from your 400D (XTi in the USA). Or you could wait for the 5D5 ???


----------



## slclick (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh you won't want the Mk5, it won't have as much DR as the Nikon D811E


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jan 11, 2015)

In the end, it really doesn't matter. If you make a "mistake" in your purchase, sell it and try something else.
No one, in a short forum blurb, can understand your style, financial status, motivation or how GAS affects you.
The best camera is the one you have with you - maybe your I phone is all you need.


----------



## Kmccarthy (Jan 13, 2015)

ScottyP said:


> If you don't spend the extra portion of your budget on the 5d3 you can put it to good use on lenses. Better lenses will make a bigger improvement in your photography than will better bodies.



I don't agree with this common theory. It might have been true in the film days, but not with digital cameras. There are plenty of situations where better bodies will provide bigger improvements than lenses. Bodies can improve autofocus, low light and dynamic range. They can also improve resolution, depth of field control and flash capabilities. I think you would see a huge difference going from an XTi to a 5D3. 
Of course lenses are important too, but bodies can also make a huge difference in some cases.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Kmccarthy. 
I don't read Scotty's post quite the way you did, he wasn't saying to stick with the 400D, but to consider the savings by going to a 6D instead of a 5DIII if the OP didn't need the complex AF. The 6D does the things you list as well or slightly better than the 5DIII from what I have read, that is not to say that it is not the lesser camera, it is horses for courses! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Kmccarthy said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't spend the extra portion of your budget on the 5d3 you can put it to good use on lenses. Better lenses will make a bigger improvement in your photography than will better bodies.
> ...


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 14, 2015)

Kmccarthy said:


> I don't agree with this common theory. It might have been true in the film days, but not with digital cameras. There are plenty of situations where better bodies will provide bigger improvements than lenses.



You are taking the advice out of its normal context which is upgrading to the next camera model. Not going from an entry level to a high level enthusiast camera.

I could show you a huge stack of normal exposure raw shots from the 5DII and 5DIII and you would not have any chance what so ever to visually tell the difference between them.

On the other hand if shooting a 5DIII with the kit lens and shooting the 5DII with the 85L anyone would immidiately be able see a visually significant difference in the output if the 85L was shot wide open or nearly wide open. It would not be an incremental difference (as in a slightly better qualitative output) but a transformative difference (as in a visually different kind of output alltogether).

That's why its excellent advice for most people to add fast primes or top line zooms to their kits before going for the next camera body. Getting the plastic fantastic 50mm f/1.8 for $100, a $200 macro lens and a 135L (or a 15mm lens) has a vastly larger impact on your shooting options than forking $2.000+ over the counter just to roll over your kit lens while upgrading from a 5DII to a 5DIII.

Just like I shunned the 5DIII for its lackluster improvements over the 5DII others here have already rulled out getting the 5DIV because they are happy with what the 5DIII can do for them. Both options make perfect sense. Buying every generation of a camera body seldom does if money is important to you unless you are buying into a very specific need that the new body fullfills.


----------



## JoFT (Jan 16, 2015)

If you ask this question you should never buy. There will be a knew camera always.

My question would be: which glass you have: EF-S or EF Lenses?

If your lens collection is mainly EF-S: go for the 7D2
If your lens collection is mainly EF: I would prefer the 5D3 due to the better autofocus. 

And both are still in the middle of the product life cycle....


----------



## Berty Rampkin (Jan 16, 2015)

6D as long as you are not going to shoot video, and if Moire isnt too much of a concern. 6D might be a bit disappointing if your planning on capturing images of buildings and what not


----------



## kaffikopp (Jan 17, 2015)

Berty Rampkin said:


> 6D as long as you are not going to shoot video, and if Moire isnt too much of a concern. 6D might be a bit disappointing if your planning on capturing images of buildings and what not



I didn't think the 6D had issues with moire with stills, only video?


----------



## Khalai (Jan 17, 2015)

kaffikopp said:


> Berty Rampkin said:
> 
> 
> > 6D as long as you are not going to shoot video, and if Moire isnt too much of a concern. 6D might be a bit disappointing if your planning on capturing images of buildings and what not
> ...


Just video, still images are top-notch quality, some even say a wee bit better than 5D III


----------



## slclick (Jan 17, 2015)

Khalai said:


> kaffikopp said:
> 
> 
> > Berty Rampkin said:
> ...



I think that 'wee better' part all depends on the user. Just like how a great photographer can produce better images with a T2i than someone without the skill set using a 1Dx.


----------



## kaffikopp (Jan 18, 2015)

Khalai said:


> Just video, still images are top-notch quality, some even say a wee bit better than 5D III



Yep that's what I figured, just recently got a 6D myself, was strongly considering the 5D3 but figured it was a bit expensive for me considering I don't really have any use for such a sophisticated AF-system for the types of photography I do. Haven't gotten a chance to use the 6D much yet but from what I've seen so far I'm very impressed. Certainly feels like a worthy upgrade from my trusty 5D2


----------



## wldbil (Jan 18, 2015)

I agree with Maiaibing & JoFT that since I have two EF-S lenses & still use them, my best camera for me to buy was the 7D ii compared to my old 50D. I am now quite happy with the 7Dii and will probably never upgrade again, also can’t afford the 5Dii full frame, I’m going on 64 years of age and am finding that the learning curve for new cameras is getting a lot harder. I don’t think I can do it again. If I was to upgrade again I think I would buy a new 500 Do as my last purchase whenever that comes out.
Going from the 400D to the 7Dii would have you on a very steep learning curve. As others have said you would have to list you lenses to get a better idea of what your needs are.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Jan 18, 2015)

If you want an amazing camera for your trip, I don't think you could go wrong with the 6D.

If you have the budget then ABSOLUTELY the 5DIII.

If you have the patience, 5DIV all the way, it's hard to go wrong with Canon's latest and greatest.

I hope this helps!
-Tabor


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 30, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > (...lots of blah...) you don't know if the OP is best advised getting a high MP camera if that is the 5D MkIII replacement, yet you are confident enough to tell them _"it will be on the shelf at that time for sure" _
> ...



Too bad you didn't out your money where your mouth was. Could have helped me finance my next camera.

Happy shooting!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 30, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



If you believe the rumoured 50MP 5DS is a more appropriate camera for the OP than the also rumoured 5D MkIV late this year, then you are more of an idiot than I thought.

Why do you believe somebody moving up from a 400D and wants a general holiday camera would be best served by, by all rumours, a 50MP studio and landscape orientated camera that tops out at 6,400iso? 

It sounds like he will get buyers remorse getting a 5D MkIII, but the actual replacement of that, the 5D MkIV, which will be a high end general purpose camera much more suited to the OP's desires, isn't even rumoured to be announced until late this year, well past his June trip and nowhere near _"it will be on the shelf at that time for sure" _

So, apart from the facts that you still don't know if the OP is best advised getting a high MP camera, or one that tops out at 6,400iso, you also don't know that the rumoured 5DS is the 5D MkIII replacement (indeed it seems it is not) and the fact that the actual 5D MkIV will not be announced in time for his trip let alone _"on the shelf"_. 

Now tell me again, where exactly is my comment incorrect?

Happy shooting!


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 30, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> _you are more of an idiot than I thought._



Since everyone can read the thread for themselves - including what I actually wrote - I'll just let this very telling outburst of defensive blah stand for itself.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 30, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > _you are more of an idiot than I thought._
> ...



As you will, but you are very mistaken if you took my comments as defensive. I think you gave the OP very bad and inappropriate advice, that you then saw fit to come and goad me weeks later is a measure of your defensiveness, not mine.

Indeed you are feeling so inadequate about your appalling 'advice' you can't even answer my simple questions, nor accept that a 5D MkIV will not be _'on the shelves'_ before June.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 6, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > alextang0112 said:
> ...



Hi there Maiaibing,

How is that advice of yours looking now? Now we are in Feb and the 5D MkIV isn't even rumoured to be announced let alone released until late 2015, it certainly isn't going to be anywhere before June! And the new 5DS and 5DS R, which are almost certainly not the cameras best suited for the OP, are not due for first patch deliveries until June, which even if they were the camera for the OP and he got one in the first batch, leave precious little time for getting to know it before the big June trip.

I don't think you could have been more wrong or given worse advice.


----------



## Maiaibing (Feb 6, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Maiaibing said:
> ...



My advice was correct and spot-on. Snipping part of what I have written just makes you look even more ridicoulous. 

The original poster knows much, much more today about the 5DIV, about the high megapixx camera, about Canon's strategy for its next high end bodies, about Canon's pricing and s marketing strategy. All it took was a few weeks - exactly as I argued for. So now the time is ripe time for a much better informed decision. OP is going on holiday in June - he could - and should - of course wait a couple of weeks as suggested.

"I have no idea if there will be a 5DIV ever or what it will look like if there is. But I'd be very happy to take a substantial bet on Canon launching a high megapix camera before June. Will it be called 5DIV? This was how the question was put to the forum - and why I used that in my answer. I am sure the original poster understands."

Your personalised attacks are irrelevant, counter-factual and boring. I will never ever read one of your posts again or participate in another exchange with you.


----------

